# You Be The Judge



## rdabpenman (Jan 25, 2014)

Which on would you prefer as a customer?
The Satin finish with a soft warm wood look and feel or the Gloss finish with a hard cold plastic look and feel?

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/4B-BlackTitaniumPlatinumRedwoodBurlCustom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/5B-BlackTitniumPlatinumGlossRedwoodBurlCustom.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2014)

Shiny IMO my wife said satin but don't listen to her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 25, 2014)

Personally, I like the satin finish, but high gloss sells guitars...

Jacob


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 25, 2014)

Shine Shine Shine


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2014)

I like the satin finish but in my shop, the shinier it is, the better it sells so.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 25, 2014)

I like the satin, but like they said, the shinier it is the better it sells.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 25, 2014)

I understand the value of a soft finish, but most times I think a pen needs to dazzle em. Shine works best for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 25, 2014)

I slightly prefer the gloss. I don't find gloss stays cold feeling very long. I like both really well, just different flavors.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 25, 2014)

I like the glossier one more.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2014)

Hard cold plastic all the way! Was wondering which you like best Les, hard to tell from your comments I cant see much difference in those 2 pens, or are they the same pen?


----------



## Sprung (Jan 25, 2014)

That's a tough one. I like them both, but I do like the gloss one slightly better.

Very nice pen and piece of wood! I really like it either way - gloss or satin.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm usually more of a satin/matte kinda guy, but it's hard to argue with the gloss on this one.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Majority rules. I win. Send it to me.

Ray


----------



## SENC (Jan 25, 2014)

Satin


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 26, 2014)

My preference for pens is gloss, for bowls is the deep warm glow of buffed Danish Oil finished off with carnauba wax (using the Beall 3-step buffing system).


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 26, 2014)

Of these two, the gloss is a clear winner for me


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 26, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Hard cold plastic all the way! Was wondering which you like best Les, hard to tell from your comments I cant see much difference in those 2 pens, or are they the same pen?


Sorry, I thought you were talking about the kit, you're talking about the wood finish, duhbut I still stick with gloss finish for pens...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 26, 2014)

I personally prefer satin and something that "feels" more like wood.


----------

